# Best Dog Contest



## LegendaryJoey (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys theres a contest on worldwidefido for the best dog and i think ive found it here: http://www.worldwidefido.com/watch/4193/krazy-kaines-amazing-tricks

everyone should go vote


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

the video started out slow...but they picked it up and he had some really cute tricks. i liked when he picks up the bowls and puts them together, and of course the end when he holds up the sign.


----------

